#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Jomtien Beach - Major International Jet Ski event coming soon

## dirtydog

*Major International Jet Ski event coming soon to Jomtien Beach.*


       Khun Tanee, Deputy Governor of Chonburi Province chaired a preparation meeting at Pattaya City Hall on Thursday Morning to discuss a forthcoming major Jet Ski Event which is set to take place on Jomtien Beach between 2nd and 7th December to commemorate the auspicious occasion of the birthday of His Majesty The King.

Princess Ubonrut will officially open the event called the White Sand Beach Jet Ski King's Cup 2008 - World Cup Grand Prix which has been organized by the Thai Jet Sports Boating Association (TJSBA) and the International Jet Sports Boating Association (IJSBA) in cooperation with the Watercross World - Asian Multi Sports and Entertainment Co.,Ltd. 2,000 competitors and support staff from 35 countries will participate in the event. 

This year, the "World Cup System" will be used officially in the 4 Pro categories. 
Each IJSBA affiliated country will have an equal right to send in the maximum of four best racers per one category. 

The highlight of the event is the highest cash prizes in the world, worth more than US$100,000 in total. 

The event will also be broadcast all over Asia and worldwide through ESPN STAR Sports. For more information on this exciting event please call the Pattaya City Call Center on 1337.

 



Pattaya One News

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Bloody lawnmowers of the sea. May they stay there.

----------

